# Massive thanks to FF and FF friends : Daughter born at 47



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello all

i had natural preg at 41+ while trying ivf and just before that frozen embryos at create . I had lot of help from here. Now when tried FET, my daughter born 17th August.
I want to thank all the help here.. It is been wonderful forum and helping friends..
Btw, just to mention some: rabbit,staceym,churcmouse, briss, altai, lucky, morgana, and the list goes on

I need support from here to cope being older mother ..


Thanks a lot


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Thats fantastic news.
I also love this community 

Congrats on your precious daughter, enjoy every second xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

awesome news, congrats!


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

pdk said:


> Hello all
> 
> i had natural preg at 41+ while trying ivf and just before that frozen embryos at create . I had lot of help from here. Now when tried FET, my daughter born 17th August.
> I want to thank all the help here.. It is been wonderful forum and helping friends..
> ...


Hi there 

I am new here and have read your post . I am going to create on Wednesday . Did you have your daughter via create ? Im
43 with low stats but hopeful X


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Philippas dream said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am new here and have read your post . I am going to create on Wednesday . Did you have your daughter via create ? Im
> 43 with low stats but hopeful X


Hi and welcome! Your age is perfect to see the positive side of your stats. All the best


----------



## Molly220_5 (Oct 21, 2021)

Philippas dream said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am new here and have read your post . I am going to create on Wednesday . Did you have your daughter via create ? Im
> 43 with low stats but hopeful X


What is create? Sorry I’m also new


----------

